# Open plugin directly?



## rod (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm using the Topaz Bundle with Lightroom 3.3. OS: Windows 7 (64).

Very often I must repeat a lot of clicks to achive what I want. E. g: For preparation a picture must be denoised and a lot of clicks are ahead - I use the german version:

1. Foto - 2. Bearbeiten in - 3. fusionexpress - 4. Kopie bearbeiten - 5. denoise - 6. run - 7. jpg strongest - 8. ok

1. I'm looking for a solution (software / plugin) where I can press a short cut and the the software process all the above mentioned clicks. Means: One click and the picture is denoised. 

2. It would be very helpful, when the software automate the steps 1 to 5 also: start a Topaz/Nik (software) programm directly an I can munally choose the part of the plugin.

Any ideas?

Best wishes, rod


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Rod, welcome to the forum!

I think that's something you'd need to talk to Topaz about - it's something they'd have to work into a plug-in.

Alternatively, have you tried LR's own noise reduction?  It's really pretty good, and won't involve secondary software or extra files on your hard drive.


----------



## rod (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Victoria,

sorry, I overlooked your post. Yes, I suggested Topaz to find an easier way, but, hm, may be ...

LR's noise reduction is good. But I work with a lot of other Topaz-Plugins. 

Best wishes, Rod


----------

